# Leaking Radiators & Replacing Boiler



## mark74 (26 Mar 2013)

I wonder if anyone could help please. I've got a problem with my gas fired central heating system which is in ahouse that is about 8 years old. About two years two of our radiators started to leak. One of them was a vertical one in the bathroom and one was a long single horizontal type. I got our plumber to replace them. A year later two other radiators in close proximity also started leaking and these were again replaced.
I've now discovered that two radiators are leaking again (one of these is in one that was replaced last year).
Our plumber suggested that it is probably a pin hole leak in the system and that he could run a leak selaer (oxipic?) through the system which would hopefully fix it.
Can anyone advise if they have had a similar experience and whether or not it worked?

On another point my gas bills for a 4 bed detached house seem high. We only use it for heating and cooking and the average bill would be €150 per month.  (€100per month in summer and €200 per month in winter)
Neighbours have suggested replacing the boiler but I know this can cost anywhere between €2,000 - €3,000. Is there anyway I can find out what savings I could expect from a more efficient boiler.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Leo (26 Mar 2013)

Is there corrosion inhibitor in the system? You shouldn't need to replace rads anywhere near that often.


----------



## Shane007 (31 Mar 2013)

Is your system sealed or open vented (i.e. you have a little tank in the attic along with a large tank). It sounds like you have an open vented system.


----------



## dub_nerd (31 Mar 2013)

Where are the radiators leaking from? What does your plumber mean "there's probably a pinhole leak in the system"? If your radiator is leaking, that's where the leak is... why does he need to speculate about a different leak somewhere else? Is it the radiator that is leaking or a joint connecting pipes to the radiator?


----------



## Shane007 (31 Mar 2013)

Regular pin holes in rads usually occurs in open vented systems where the f & e pipe is located in the incorrect location on the system, hence why I asked the question. If it is a sealed system & the system has a lot of soldered joints, the issue is probably electrolysis due you burrs of copper sticking to the inside of the steel rad. A Powerflush will solve the latter. Re-positioning of the f & e will resolve the first.


----------



## SparkRite (31 Mar 2013)

Purely for clarity sake, I'm assuming when Shane mentions f & e pipes, he is referring to:

f= Feed
e= Expansion


----------



## Shane007 (31 Mar 2013)

Yes sorry, feed & expansion pipe. The location of where is it teed into system in relation to the circulating pump & the open safety vent pipe.


----------



## mark74 (3 Apr 2013)

Firstly, thanks for all the replies above, I really appreciate that. I've been offline for a few days so excuse the delay in getting back.

dub-nerd - the leaks are always in the radiator panels themselves. The discarded radiators look like a bubble was created in the metal, and that bubble burst.

Shane007 - I think I only have a large tank in the attic (no little one). There's a smaller tank (cylinder) in the hot press though.

Just to update, the plumber has replaced one of the radiators last Thursday (and switched the other one off). He put the oxipic into the tank that is in the hot press. I suppose there's no way of knowing whether that worked or not. We'll just have to wait and see if any more radiators leak.

Later our hot water started to take on a reddish-pink colour. We told the plumber and he was amazed as he says the hot water system and heating system should be separate. He now thinks there must be a leak in the cylinder, so we probably need a new one of them.
He said that hopefully the reddish/pink colour would wash through in a few days. It had washed through by last night.


----------



## Shane007 (4 Apr 2013)

Thanks for the update.
Yes the coil in the cylinder is split which will require a new cylinder.


----------

